# Dove question



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

I recieved a white Dove And I was wondering if He would get along with my pigeons and if its safe to let him come and go out of my loft? I have him in my rehab building right now he is best friends with a pigeon squab I got. 

THX 
MAndie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeons and doves generally do not mix well. Pigeons are larger and are stronger. If it is a large white homer you are talking about, then it should co-exists well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, a smaller dove could be injured by a larger pigeon.


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

ah ok! SO either I build him his own pen and get him friends or try and find someone thats has other doves. 

It is a Dove Dove lol ..coos and laughs.. I just wasnt sure what to do with him lol. He is all healthy now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Naturesgift said:


> ah ok! SO either I build him his own pen and get him friends or try and find someone thats has other doves.
> 
> It is a Dove Dove lol ..coos and laughs.. I just wasnt sure what to do with him lol. He is all healthy now.


Yep .. can't really be with the pigeons and really can't be let out to free fly.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

What sort of weight difference is there between this Dove, and, your Pigeons?


All in all, it all depends mostly on the temprement and conditions the Pigeons are enjoying, and, whether in this, there are any 'Bully' Males or overly territorial ones.


It can be dangerous for smaller Doves or more passive Dove species, to be among Pigeons...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Naturesgift said:


> ah ok! SO either I build him his own pen and get him friends or try and find someone thats has other doves.
> 
> It is a Dove Dove lol ..coos and laughs.. I just wasnt sure what to do with him lol. He is all healthy now.


Yes and yes to the above since he is a Dove.


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a huge flock of Homers all different colors and sizes. 

So now that this lil guy is healthy I am going to try and find him a home with someone who has proper time and buddies for him. I will have to take pics..he is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Ringneck Doves do not 'home' like pigeons - they are captive breed birds. If you let it out to fly it will be gone and have little chance of survival. 
Doves are half the size of a Pigeon - I have a White Homer that looks like a giant compared to my doves!!! 
To put it in proportion; think 10oz cup (small) of coffee for the Dove and a 32oz 'Big Gulp' for the Homer!


----------

